# ROM Kitchen Error



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I just downloaded the ROM kitchen from here, and have been having difficulty getting it to work. The instructions say to type "./menu" in order to get it to work, but whenever I do, I get "bash: ./menu: Permission Denied." I have tried chmod'ing the menu file with "+x," and "777" to no avail. I can type ". menu" but none of the options work. Anything I can do to fix this?

I am running 32-bit Ubuntu 10.10

Thanks everyone


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

are you sure you have permissions in that folder for execution?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

vinylfreak89 said:


> are you sure you have permissions in that folder for execution?


What exactly do you mean by that? I have tried recursively marking the parent folder executable, I would assume that counts for the folder too. The folder is located on my external hard drive, so there's no way it could be the child of a system folder...


----------

